# Advice needed...Hive in a tree



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If the bees are not bothering anyone, I would take a couple of starts from them each year, and let them stay where they are.

If you want to know how, send me an email, [email protected] and I will send you a document which will explain the process and has photos to guide you as well as photos of actual traps in progress.

A good bee tree is a real asset to a beekeeper. You get colonies and you don't harm the feral colony.

cchoganjr


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Cleo I sent you a email on this subject. I could used any info related to removing bees from a hollow tree.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

X2 on Cleo's recommendation.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> If the bees are not bothering anyone, I would take a couple of starts from them each year, and let them stay where they are.
> 
> If you want to know how, send me an email, [email protected] and I will send you a document which will explain the process and has photos to guide you as well as photos of actual traps in progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the documentation. Unfortunately, the feral hive in my bee tree is about 60' off the ground. I'm going to have to try bait traps and see what happens.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Please don't attempt a trapout with a colony entrance 60 feet off the ground. Just not worth it. Yes, put out 2 or 3 swarm boxes.

cchoganjr


----------

